# Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung



## Anglerboard-Team (30. Juli 2007)

Werbung

Nachfolgend die 12 Farben/Farbkombinationen die wir aus dem Farbenthread ausgesucht haben und hier zur Abstimmung stellen.

Infos dazu *siehe hier>>*

Ursprünglich war mal dran gedacht, nur 3 - 5  Farben zur Abstimmung zustellen. Bei der Vielzahl an eingegangenen Vorschlägen war das nicht einfach - eigetnlich sogar unmöglich.

Daher nun 12 Farben zur Abstimmung (das ist das was die Forensoftware hergibt).


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Schwarz Rot:m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

_Schwarzer Rücken, Seiten Grün/Gold_


----------



## Dorschknorpel (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Latürnich Schwarz/Rot :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Das wird bunt ))


----------



## bacalo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird bunt ))


 

Wieso|kopfkrat,
 
SCHWARZ/GLITTER reicht doch:vik:.


Doch freue ich mich auf das Abstimmungsergebnis.

Allzeit Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Sieht aber (bisher) eher nach Schwarz/Rot aus....


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

schwarz/rot sach ich mal ... ansonsten noch oft rot/grün


----------



## FPB (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

jo, schwarz/rot wird gewählt !

gruß


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Mein liebster Freund.

_Orange/Gelb/Silber:vik:_


----------



## Bellyboater (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Ich bin für Orange/Silber


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Schwarz/Rot ist des Dorsches Tod :q


----------



## scholle01 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

schwarz/glitter


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Läuft wohl tatsächlich auf schwarz/rot raus )
Hatte mir der Hersteller übrigens auch prophezeit..


----------



## ralle (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

nö -- Blau/Silber


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Zumindest ist Blau/Silber bis jetzt auf dem zweiten Platz..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Orange/gelb/silber holt auf )


----------



## Andreas 25 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Jungs seid doch mal ein bissel Deutschland-Treu

SCHWARZ/ROT/GOLD

*Vergesst das GOLD nicht*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Naja Andreas, die Farbe dürfte wohl aus dem Rennen sein.

Wenn sich nicht noch (mehr) Liebhaber anderer Farben finden, wird wohl auf schwarz/rot rauslaufen...


----------



## Andreas 25 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Na Thomas ein bissel Werbung muss doch erlaubt sein, vielleicht kann ich ja noch welche überzeugen.

Oder es gibt welche die sich nicht entscheiden können und mir zu liebe dafür abstimmen.











Ich weis - ist unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

)))))
Warten wir ab...

Vor allem dürft Ihr auf die 8. Farbe gespannt sein (das wird der Oberkracher )).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Mein liebster Freund.
> 
> _Orange/Gelb/Silber:vik:_


 

meiner auch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Wo sehe ich weiss oder mausgrau(bleifarbe)?
Komme leider zu spaet um meine Lieblingsfarbe bleigrau oder weiss zu nennen.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Moin,

Rot mit Schwarzem Rücken


----------



## ManniS (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Einfach silber, runder Stahl, oben und unten schräg geschnitten und durchgebohrt. einfach und preiswert selber herzustellen. Dicke und Länge des Stahls bestimmen das Gewicht. Brachte in diesem Jahr bei 8 Anglern in einer Woche zusammen rund 1OOO Kg Dorsch.


----------



## BennyO (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Hab ich doch glatt mal für rot-gelb gestimmt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## djoerni (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

rot schwarz...


----------



## Margaux (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

orange/gelb(/silber) und pink :q (aber zählt ja nicht)


----------



## Nordangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

schwarz oder schwarz/rot. Also die Farben, die ich eh schon seit Jahren fische.

Sven


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Schwarz Rot -seit Jahren eine Sichere Bank|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

*Nochmal hochholen wegen Terminmitteilung:*
Wer Schwarz/Rot verhindern oder fördern will, hat dazu noch Zeit bis zum nächsten Sonntag:
*19.08.2007*

Danach wird geschlossen, die AB - Farbe ermittelt und mit in den Farbkatalog vom Hersteller aufgenommen.

Verkaufsstart an die Händler ist (voraussichtlich): 01.09. 2007
Auslieferung/Verkauf an Endkunden (voraussichtlich): 01.10.2007


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

Scheiß eqal welche farbe es kommt auf die Technik drauf an und die Form


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*



> es kommt auf die Technik drauf an und die Form


Vom Angler oder vom Pilker??
)))))))


----------



## Pilkerknecht (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> es kommt auf die Technik drauf an und die Form



Genau. Das sagt meine Frau auch immer. ;-)


Petri Heil & fette Beute


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

@ Thomas Auf denn Angler 


@Pilkerknecht o0 Dazu sach ich jetzt nix


----------



## Pilkerknecht (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> @Pilkerknecht o0 Dazu sach ich jetzt nix




Mein Frauchen vertritt echt die Meinung und beim angeln sprechen die Erfolge für sich.


schönen Abend noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*



> @ Thomas Auf denn Angler


Gilt das nur für die Technik oder auch für die Form???

Abgesehen davon neige ich auch zu Deiner Ansicht.
Es wird es diesen Pilker übrigens nur in den 6 notwendigen Farben/Kombinationen geben plus eben die Anglerboardwunschfarbe plus noch eine kleine Überraschung(sfarbe) )


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (12. August 2007)

*AW: Pilkerfarben - Die Abstimmung*

z.B wenn du nun ein Top Pilker hast 45 g Kieler Blitz blablabla aber wenn du nun im Mittelwasser angelst oder so denn  bringt dir der beste Pilker nichts
Wenn du Top angeln kannst aber mitm 500 g pilker angelst im 10 m tiefen wasser denn is fisch ja fast schon in deinem Eimer

Ich meine die Mische machts 
Die Technik machts und du musst immer so leicht angeln wie du kannst und Du musst Probieren .Ich mach das meistens so :Ich nehm 15 Pilker aus meiner Tasche zwischen 30-50 g beim ersten stop nehm ich z.B 50  wenn ich damit aufm Boden krater hinterlasse denn nehm ich 40 immer so weiter immer leichter 
Ich empfehle Spitzkopf,Kieler Blitz grund Form Farbe Orang silber für blitz und für Spirtzkopf Rot gelb

(Guter Tipp Snapp 30 g )



Jeder Angler Angelt anders


----------

